# Nano or small 17mm lily pipes



## Deano3 (3 Apr 2014)

Hi all I am soon setting up a 60p and have a fluval G6 filter I will be using only thing is I don't want large 17mm lily pipes I antes smaller nano pipes is there any small 17mm lily pipes any one knows of ? was contemplating reducing to 13mm but don't want to loose too much flow and damage the filter in anyway so not sure about that  and my stand only have holes to accommodate the 13mm maybe a little larger ,cannot make larger so the tubing of the g6 would be squeezed slightly any suggestions or opinions would be great .

thanks dean


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Apr 2014)

All I did was put some 12/16 tubing into the 16/22 and cut the top, work total fine without any Problems or you can use eheim hose reducers 
Cheers
Ryan


----------



## Mr. Teapot (4 Apr 2014)

Aquarium plant food do a nice range of glassware. They have a 17mm nano inlet. I use one of their glass exit pipes sans the spray bar ( comes in 17mm). Looks nice and does the job well... never fully understood the reasoning behind the shape of lily pipes... is it something about slowing the flow down? Looks cool? I'm completely clueless but surely once it hits the other  side all the fluid sales bumf is out the window?


----------



## Deano3 (4 Apr 2014)

Mostly want one because of the aesthetics as they look better, suppose squeezing pipes is same as reduction from 16mm to 13mm lol don't want to loose much power that's only thing what puts me off reducing size wish I made holes bigger now in cabinet lol think George reduced his to 13mm but cannot find any info or get in touch with him


Thanks Dean


----------



## tim (4 Apr 2014)

I would think using www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/tools-glass/cascade-glassware/inlet-pipes/cascade-glass-nano-inlet-pipe-17mm.html then a reducer to 13mm lily on the outflow should be doable shouldn't put excess pressure on the pump which is the usual problem with reducing the hose size.


----------



## stu_ (4 Apr 2014)

I use this inlet & this outlet on a 60cm tank.
Tim beat me to it.The inlet's excellent IMO


----------



## Deano3 (4 Apr 2014)

You think will be ok here as tight fit though cabinet only in one place but really just makes longer so should be ok 12mm wide and 20 long instead of 16mm internally ?




Thanks Dean


----------



## Deano3 (4 Apr 2014)

Obviously it's only going through so a 18mm section of tube that's all you think should be fine and shouldn't reduce flow much at all ?

Thanks Dean


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Apr 2014)

dean use your normal 16/22 as long as you need then use this reducer to link up the smaller tubing. I think this way it would make the flow stronger. its not expensive and you wouldn't need to do any mods 
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=231193944221


----------



## Deano3 (5 Apr 2014)

Might just stick with 17mm if will be ok you think the squashed pipe going through stand will be fine ? Thanks for ur input mate


Thanks Dean


----------

